# Ubuntu Grub Bootloader Manager 0.2 (With Screenshots)



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

A graphical user interface for configuring GRUB's menu.lst. The Ubuntu Bootloader Manager is still alpha quality software but the developers are very interested in getting feedback from those who wish to test it.

Here.

Saikee? Brie?

-- Tom


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Various distros have some sort of configuration program for altering the boot loaders.

I never use them as I see it just another management layer to isolate me from controlling the boot loaders myself. I dislike middleman and prefer to deal with each program directly. It has its use as some users like to be taken by the hand.

My demand on the boot loaders are severe than Ubuntu prepares to go for.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi saikee,

I'm sure they would benefit from your comments since the software is only considered alpha test level. The more severe the requirements - if they are any good at all - they will beg to please you! Give it a shot to see what happens.

Knowing your background with Grub, if I were them, you would be my first choice as a critical tester and reviewer.

-- Tom


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Looks neat! 

Peace...


----------

